# Hoher Ping - Fritzbox defekt?



## gamer93 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo

ich habe seit 2 Tagen folgendes Problem. Wenn ich etwas runterlade oder ein Video auf Youtube in HD schau, bekomme ich plötzlich Highping bzw, die Verbindung bricht ganz ein. Da ich eine 50000er Leitung hab und es früher auch ohne Probleme ging, finde ich das schon ziemlich seltsam. 
Ich habe versucht das Problem einzugrenzen. 2 PCs sind mit Wlan und 1 PC mit Lan an die Fritzbox 7390 verbunden.
Das Problem taucht nur bei Wlan auf.

So siehts aus wenn ich die Fritzbox über Wlan ping:

```
Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.178.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=96ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=57ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=69ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=52ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=33ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=41ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=33ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=64
```

Früher hatte ich hier Werte von 1-2ms.

Bei Google sieht es ähnlich aus, was ja logisch ist:


```
Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.178.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=96ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=57ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=37ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=69ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=52ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=33ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=41ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=33ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=14ms TTL=64
```

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob die Hardware der Fritzbox defekt ist oder ob man etwas über ein Software Reset retten kann?!

Oder hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag? Darüber wär ich natürlich sehr dankbar!   

Mfg 
gamer93


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juli 2012)

Hast du die Box dann auch per LAN angepingt ?


----------



## gamer93 (31. Juli 2012)

ja hab ich gemacht. Mit LAN war es <1ms Verzögerung am selben PC wo auch Wlan dran war


----------



## Domowoi (31. Juli 2012)

Schonmal ein Neustart der Fritzbox versucht?


----------



## K3n$! (31. Juli 2012)

Sprich es liegt am WLAN. 

Ping bitte mal von dem zweiten PC mit WLan die Box an.
Ist dort der Ping genauso hoch, liegt es wahrscheinlich an der Box. 

Ist der Ping auch so um die 1-2ms, dann liegt es an deinem WLAN Empfänger.


----------



## gamer93 (2. August 2012)

Ich denke wirklich es liegt am WLAN.

Hab mit PC1 und PC2 das selbe Problem per WLAN.
Mit PC1 und PC3 am LAN ist alles Perfekt.

Habe auch schon versucht die Fritzbox zu zurückzusetzen und eine ältere Firmware draufgespielt, sowie die Funkkanäle geswitched... das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Denke es hat irgendwas mit der Hardware zu tun.


----------



## Astrong (9. August 2012)

hast du schonmal versucht mit inSSIDer - Download - CHIP Online die Kanäle zu scannen? Sofern du in einem dichten Wohnviertel wohnst kann es durchaus passieren, dass die Nachbarn über und sogar unter dir einen ähnlichen Kanal verwenden. Dadurch kannst du sehr viel Leistung verlieren.

Deine 7390 kann 5GHz. Hast dus schonmal darüber versucht? Also die 2,4GHz deaktivieren und nur die 5GHz sofern das dein Wlan-Client kann.
Falls nicht:

Kanal 1 , 6 oder 11/13 sind eigtl. optimal um möglichst wenig von anderen mitzubekommen, allerdings kanns dir eben passieren dass genau dein Nachbar den selben verwendet.
Wie gesagt, einfach mal mit inSSIDer die Kanäle abscannen und schauen wo am wenigsten los ist.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. August 2012)

Was für ne FritzBox is es denn?
Bzw. Expertenansicht an?

Weil normalerweise  zeigt die dir doch direkt an, welche WLAN-Kanaäle so benutzt werden, damit man, falls die automatische Einstellung  nicht optimal ist, es selber machen kann.
Also da braucht man eigentlich gar kein extra Tool


----------



## Astrong (9. August 2012)

eigtl. braucht man das nicht... aber wenn man das hier liest:



> Habe auch schon versucht die Fritzbox zu zurückzusetzen und eine ältere  Firmware draufgespielt, sowie die Funkkanäle geswitched... das Problem  besteht weiterhin.



hat er da schon alles versucht... ich vermute eben dass 10 Wlan-Netze in seiner Nähe sind


----------



## claass (10. August 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang. Hab alle kanäle solange ausprobiert bis ich zufrieden war. 
Desweitern sollte man sich nicht auf die Kanalsuche der Box verlassen. Habe gemerkt das bei mir einige Funknetze auf dem selben kanal sendeten aber die box hat nichst angezeigt.
Hast du evtl. die Sendeleistung verringert?


----------



## gamer93 (15. August 2012)

inSSIDer hat bei mir irgendwie nicht geklappt, weil er meinen Wlan-Stick nicht gefunden hat.

Trotzdem hat sich das Problem in den letzten Tagen irgendwie gebessert. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum. 
Bin jetzt eigentlich auch der Meinung es hat was mit den Funkkanälen zu tun, obwohl ich mir 10 Wlan Netze in meiner Umgebung nicht vorstellen kann. So dicht besiedelt ist mein Wohnort nicht, sodass ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann. 

Kann ja aber Trotzdem sein, dass irgendwas anderes eine Zeit lang gestört hat, was die Fritzbox nicht mitbekommen hat (wie bei claass).
An der Sendeleistung habe ich nichts verstellt, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2012)

kann auch an dem backbone deines Netzbetreibers liegen. Hatte das Problem mal 6 monate lang


----------

